# 'World's last' WWI veteran Florence Green dies aged 110



## Readie (Feb 7, 2012)

BBC News - 'World's last' WWI veteran Florence Green dies aged 110

RIP Florence.

John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2012)

Hard to believe this entire generation is gone. The last US WWI vet died just last year
Sleep in peace, comrades dear,
God is near.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 7, 2012)

Came here to post this.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 10, 2012)

To an entire generation:


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2012)

To the last to have witnessed what was the stupidest, most pointless war in history, we salute you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 13, 2012)

Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## muscogeemike (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't want to be a "downer" and I'm very glad she is recognized for her contributions - but there could be, in Russia, E. Eruope or maybe even in Africa - places in the world where the media and records are not so modern - one or more vets we don't know of.


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

You could be right.

To Florence...


----------

